# مفاجأة : فيديو تعليمي للحام القوس الكهربي - Arc welding DVD2



## zidaan (13 سبتمبر 2009)

Arc welding DVD2 







Arc Welding (DVD2)
XviD | DVDRip | AVI | 45 mins | 640 x 480 | 29.97fps | MPEG 104 Kbps | 700 MB
Genre: Welding

“ Along with providing more insight into watching and understanding the molten weld puddle, Arc Welding II provides detailed instruction of metal preparation, fit-up, and welding techniques for different types of weld joints.

After a brief review of the basic fundamentals, Arc Welding II takes a closer look at watching the molten weld puddle to adjust the amperage, and maintain the proper travel speed, rod angle and arc gap. Arc Welding II provides in-depth demonstrations of metal preparation, joint fit up, and welding techniques for Corner, Lap, T, and Butt joints, including V beveled with a back up bar and V beveled open butt. Detailed explanations, along with close-up video of the actual welds, show how the amperage setting, travel speed, rod angle, arc gap and rod movement are used to control penetration, the shape and the quantity of weld. Approximately 45 minutes.

For intermediate and more advanced welders.
















links

http://hotfile.com/dl/12198826/c4a5d...D.avi.001.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12198914/801b7...D.avi.002.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12198955/95e8a...D.avi.003.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12199033/2701d...D.avi.004.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12199127/54dfb...D.avi.005.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12199204/4427e...D.avi.006.html

and

http://hotfile.com/dl/12199274/7631d...D.avi.007.html



or




http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_2DVD_avi_001

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_2DVD_avi_002

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_2DVD_avi_003

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_2DVD_avi_004

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_2DVD_avi_005

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_2DVD_avi_006

and

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah8b...g_2DVD_avi_007​


----------



## nadmondo (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل حاليا....ممكن اعادة الرفع........وشكرا


----------



## engineer (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

